# Where to BUY MSI GTX 560 in KOLKATA



## randeepkumarsatpathy (May 2, 2011)

guys i m not able to find any shop who sell any version of MSI gtx 560 Ti in kolkata.
Saboo told me they hv only gtx 460's.

plz help me with price and shop detail in kolkata.
i m new here so dont know about reputed shops at chandni market.


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2011)

You can try Vedant Computers or MD computers.Its price at 14400@all.
Good luck.Vedant is situated near HDFC bank in chandni and MD is near chandni chowk metro station.


----------



## ithehappy (May 5, 2011)

Yea, go to Vedant Computer Sales, I purchased my ASUS from them. They might not have the MSI one in stock but if you give order then you should get it within a week. Their price is very reasonable compare to other shops, that's why I recommend it.


----------



## game-freak (May 5, 2011)

if ur open 2 the idea of buying online buy from smc international they have MSI GTX 560 Ti TWIN FROZR for the best price check it out


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2011)

But if you buy msi product online then trirupati will not give after sales support so its safe to buy locally.


----------



## ithehappy (May 5, 2011)

Yes, I think the same. But SMC do have a Golden version of the MSI GTX 560 @ Rs. 15700, lets see if OP finds it locally or not.
Here,

MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II Golden Edition--Free shipping


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2011)

Whats diff. between normal version frozer and golden ones?


----------



## randeepkumarsatpathy (May 5, 2011)

recently i chked with TOPNOCH they hv OC version for 14300, but SMC selling it @ 13500 (HOW ?).

this saturday i'll visit both Vedant and Topnoch & try to get it at good price.

thanx Tenida, ithehappy, game-freak for helping me

plz suggest a psu for gtx560 ti within 4k.

my current one is 450 watt and i use 3 extra fans + an additional pata hdd.


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2011)

Post your whole configaration?


----------



## ithehappy (May 5, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Whats diff. between normal version frozer and golden ones?



As far I know the Golden version has all copper heatsink and cover, while the rest of them has aluminum one. This unique all copper design and heat pipes will help to transfer the heat quickly and the card should keep itself cool.


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2011)

randeepkumarsatpathy said:


> recently i chked with TOPNOCH they hv OC version for 14300, but SMC selling it @ 13500 (HOW ?).



taxes & also you can bargain with local sellers, not with an online delaer.



randeepkumarsatpathy said:


> plz suggest a psu for gtx560 ti within 4k.
> 
> my current one is 450 watt and i use 3 extra fans + an additional pata hdd.



Corsair VX450W will support your card & easy to find locally.


----------



## randeepkumarsatpathy (May 7, 2011)

today my frnd  buy a asus gtx 560 @13500 from vedant.
they told me they'll bring msi gtx 560 oc and hawk next week.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 12, 2011)

I got my MSI GTX 560Ti TwinFrozr-II from SMC International. They accept only direct bank-to-bank transfers , so your payment might get delayed due to NEFT protocol.

Never heard of this Golden version though , then again I got my 560Ti way back and it's a kickass card.


----------



## Just Dial (Jun 8, 2011)

randeepkumarsatpathy said:


> guys i m not able to find any shop who sell any version of MSI gtx 560 Ti in kolkata.
> Saboo told me they hv only gtx 460's.
> 
> plz help me with price and shop detail in kolkata.
> i m new here so dont know about reputed shops at chandni market.



Hi,
You can try at Macro Infotech located Nr RLY East Cabin, Uluberia,Howrah,Medinipur, Uluberia, Howrah . Ph.No +(91)-33-66342003

Regards,
Just Dial.


----------



## avikchanda85 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Where to BUY samsung 27 inch led monitor in KOLKATA*

Where to BUY samsung 27 inch led monitor in KOLKATA . please help me guys.............and tell me the shop name, and price......


----------

